# Bishop Burton Grooming Course.



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Maureen and Poppy have just got back from Bishop Burton, and I'm really impressed with Maureen's first go at grooming.
Thanks Katie


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah we had a super time. Mauren did a fabulous job, Poppy looked gorgeous is she doing Rosie..as we speak. Poppy knows she looks gorg in that picture, beautiful girl. Did you miss them both x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Maureen has done a great job as Poppy looks gorgeous and her coat looks all even which must be a difficult thing to try and achieve


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Think Maureen should be proud of herself. Well done


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rosie really missed them, but she was only groomed about a month ago because she was full of tats, so maybe a month before she gets the makeover.
Maureen is on the laptop looking at equipment, so I think see is hooked.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh go steady Colin she'll be on here next x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a really good day too- even if the lady did bully me into chopping Lola's beautiful coat off 

She does look lovely and she is all clean and soft now and smelling lovely!
It was lovely to meet everyone- Wilf is such a handsome big boy, but i still can't get over how much hair he had!!

Colin, you really should stop hogging the computer so Maureen can get on here sometimes!!


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah, but she does look cute Katie.

hubby was really pleased with Kiaya's new look. that surprised me a bit as he really liked her scruffy look.

I've just been online looking at tables and I'm going back now to pay. I daren't add up how much I've spent on her in the short time we've had her.

It was nice meeting everyone and special thanks to Katie for organising it.

jan


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it does become adictive. and it is fun. i need to stop myself when looking at grooming stuff, as their are some things i would love but could no way justify the cost, and thats with me counting it paying for its self with my 4 girls. 

she looks lovely.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

strof51 said:


> Maureen and Poppy have just got back from Bishop Burton, and I'm really impressed with Maureen's first go at grooming.
> Thanks Katie


nice 1 maureen, lovely hair cut, you should be proud of yourself.
look on the cost side too, your going to save yourself a fortune and have well groomed poos.
mandy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well just come back from a great walk, great weather... but my lovely groomed dog and his "sister" stink after rolling in a pile of what someone had dumped out of their field ie manure topped with a dead rabbit... Wilf was in his element, who wants to smell lovely. They really stink so off to run a bath........


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

somehow Lola is still smelling nice and clean! 
Look on the bright side though Karen, at least he has less hair to wash and dry now...... it won't take you all night!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He was still smelling lovely.... he is going to be curly though they are both sat outside with me now drying in the sun, its going to be a natural affair.. have nt time to fluff dry x x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds like my kind of drying.....sat in the sunny garden with the dogs and a drink.
Too early for a glass of wine?? naaa!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poppy looks lovely, what a good jo Maureen did


----------



## groomer (Apr 11, 2012)

I am sorry if you felt bullied into cutting yours dog coat, i didnt mean to come across that way. I think they all looked lovely and you all did a great job


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

groomer said:


> I am sorry if you felt bullied into cutting yours dog coat, i didnt mean to come across that way. I think they all looked lovely and you all did a great job


I'm sure Katie was joking, but we all joined in in "kajoling" her lol. Lola looked lovely anyway and like we all said on the day it all grows back, otherwise we'd all have had no reason to come. Thanks for a great day, very informative but relaxed at the same time x x


----------



## groomer (Apr 11, 2012)

pleased you enjoyed it. I know she was joking, gave her a chance to have a go. Hope you are all keeping it up.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics of Poppy ... love to see some more ...hint hint Colin & Maureen  

Sounds like a great grooming experience


----------

